# what gender is my olive egger?



## Vchickenwhisperer (May 13, 2021)

hello all, i am new to the chicken forum but my family and i have 5 chickens and the breeds are, 
olive egger
well summer
speckled sussex
rhode island red
golden comet
my family and i are most concerned about our olive egger named Olive, we think olive is a rooster, and we would like to know if anyone has a olive egger male to tell us what they look like. olive has brown feathers on his wings and has a brighter comb, and bigger feet. olive is also much larger than the rest.
thank you for the help.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you post a pic of Olive? That's the only way anyone can say for certain.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Picture please, I can't really go based off of his color...


----------



## Vchickenwhisperer (May 13, 2021)

the black one is olive as a chick.


----------



## Vchickenwhisperer (May 13, 2021)

i dont have many good photos of olive, but this is one of the best ones i can find.


----------



## Vchickenwhisperer (May 13, 2021)

the whole fam, olive is in the middle.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Ok, do u possibly have a side pic? Sorry.😬


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

The other chickens are kind of blocking the view.. sorry I'm probably driving you crazy.. But if you want to know what the gender is then I'll probably need a better pic.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Also, how old?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

How old?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Have you discovered eggs? have you heard any crowing? I'm thinking a pullet


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I'm not seeing any saddle feathers.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I'm confused. You're calling Olive an Olive Egger. To me an olive egger is an Easter Egger. Olive isn't an Easter Egger.

I'm not seeing anything there either that says boy.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Vchickenwhisperer said:


> the whole fam, olive is in the middle.


*If these birds are just couple months old or so, I'm seeing two cockerels; Olive and the brown with white on the head. Two others, I can not see the comb and wattles so ????.*


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Olive is not an olive egger. She appears to be a barred rock or a barred rock mix. In the second pic I can't tell if she has feathers stuck to her feet or actually has feathered feet. If she has feathered feet, it is a BR mix. Looks like a pullet to me from what I can see. I don't have an pics of olive eggers, but just Google olive egger images and you'll find plenty of pics.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

imnukensc said:


> Olive is not an olive egger. She appears to be a barred rock or a barred rock mix. In the second pic I can't tell if she has feathers stuck to her feet or actually has feathered feet. If she has feathered feet, it is a BR mix. Looks like a pullet to me from what I can see. I don't have an pics of olive eggers, but just Google olive egger images and you'll find plenty of pics.


A feathered footed BR? That would be new. Something to focus on.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> Olive is not an olive egger. She appears to be a barred rock or a barred rock mix. In the second pic I can't tell if she has feathers stuck to her feet or actually has feathered feet. If she has feathered feet, it is a BR mix. Looks like a pullet to me from what I can see. I don't have an pics of olive eggers, but just Google olive egger images and you'll find plenty of pics.


It has feathered feet.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> A feathered footed BR? That would be new. Something to focus on.


Haha!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

@Vchickenwhisperer isn't replying for some odd reason..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> @Vchickenwhisperer isn't replying for some odd reason..


That happens a lot.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That happens a lot.


Do u mean he's the one that never replies or this happens with a lot of people?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It happens with a lot of people. They come here, ask a question, get an answer and go poof.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It happens with a lot of people. They come here, ask a question, get an answer and go poof.


I know right.. so weird


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sometimes it's frustrating because we never learn what an outcome was.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Sometimes it's frustrating because we never learn what an outcome was.


I know so true.


----------



## Vchickenwhisperer (May 13, 2021)

10 weeks.


----------



## Vchickenwhisperer (May 13, 2021)

ha, thats not me!!


----------



## Vchickenwhisperer (May 13, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It happens with a lot of people. They come here, ask a question, get an answer and go poof.





Animals45 said:


> I know right.. so weird


 ha, thats not me!!


----------



## Vchickenwhisperer (May 13, 2021)

robin416 said:


> OK, I'm confused. You're calling Olive an Olive Egger. To me an olive egger is an Easter Egger. Olive isn't an Easter Egger.
> 
> I'm not seeing anything there either that says boy.


olive dosent look like a boy, but olive acts like one, he steps on the others, and chases them and just... acts like a man i do not mean to make you annoyed, but i am just trying to figure out if olive is a male or female.


----------



## Vchickenwhisperer (May 13, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That happens a lot.


lol, i have busy days, reading and studying and letting our chickens out to free range.


----------



## Vchickenwhisperer (May 13, 2021)

robin416 said:


> A feathered footed BR? That would be new. Something to focus on.


um, we went to a real barn to get olive, and we said we wanted an olive egger, sooooooooo...


----------



## Vchickenwhisperer (May 13, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> Olive is not an olive egger. She appears to be a barred rock or a barred rock mix. In the second pic I can't tell if she has feathers stuck to her feet or actually has feathered feet. If she has feathered feet, it is a BR mix. Looks like a pullet to me from what I can see. I don't have an pics of olive eggers, but just Google olive egger images and you'll find plenty of pics.


thank you. we are pretty sure we have an olive egger but olive does have feathered feet. i will see if i can find a better pictures of olive from the side.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Vchickenwhisperer said:


> thank you. we are pretty sure we have an olive egger but olive does have feathered feet. i will see if i can find a better pictures of olive from the side.


Thank you!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Just wait a few more months and if no eggs then cockerel.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, there's our missing OP. 

VCW, you can pretty much take what Ken told you to the bank. He knows his stuff.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

One breed I forgot to mention in my previous reply is that Olive may be a barred cochin. They do have feathered feet. In any case, Olive is still not an olive egger.


----------



## Vchickenwhisperer (May 13, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Have you discovered eggs? have you heard any crowing? I'm thinking a pullet





Animals45 said:


> @Vchickenwhisperer isn't replying for some odd reason..











hope this is a better side veiw! also, i have to study during the day, and i dont have unlimeted device access


----------



## Vchickenwhisperer (May 13, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> One breed I forgot to mention in my previous reply is that Olive may be a barred cochin. They do have feathered feet. In any case, Olive is still not an olive egger.


ok, it could be possible that the guy gave us the wrong chicken breed, but we'll just have to see if olive starts laying eggs to know... is that how it works???


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Olive is old enough that you should be hearing some sort of crowing by now. I don't see saddle feathers either but you really can't depend on me getting it right. I raised Silkies. I can sex Silkies.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Olive would almost definitely be starting to make some weird noises at the very least, and I’m not seeing any major indicators of rooster yet either. Olive just might beat the odds and ‘stay’ a pullet!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Yes, way better picture, Definitely a 100% cockerel I see saddle feathers and that tail is no hen tail..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

There is no way that is a pullet or hen.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

I would be changing Olive's name to Oliver. That is a cockerel.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ok- I tried to zoom in on those back feathers a d thought maybe they weren’t pointy- I missed one in particular, and the shiny. Still, it’s odd that Olive hasn’t been trying to crow yet too.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

The OP hasn't stated how old Olive is so I don't know about the crowing part. I've heard of cockerels trying to crow at 3 weeks old and others didn't that didn't start until 7-8 months. My Easter egger cockerel didn't start crowing until about 5 months old.


----------



## Vchickenwhisperer (May 13, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Ok- I tried to zoom in on those back feathers a d thought maybe they weren’t pointy- I missed one in particular, and the shiny. Still, it’s odd that Olive hasn’t been trying to crow yet too.


olive does make weird noises somtimes..... maybe thats a sign?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Vchickenwhisperer said:


> olive does make weird noises somtimes..... maybe thats a sign?


Could be- my giant rooster took forever to start crowing- we thought he was a hen til then darn it. And he’d only do it a tiny bit in morning at first. If you can go out before dawn and listen you might get a better idea if someone is trying. We would have never heard him inside, and if we weren’t out there extra early we didn’t hear anything at all for a long time.


----------



## Vchickenwhisperer (May 13, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Could be- my giant rooster took forever to start crowing- we thought he was a hen til then darn it. And he’d only do it a tiny bit in morning at first. If you can go out before dawn and listen you might get a better idea if someone is trying. We would have never heard him inside, and if we weren’t out there extra early we didn’t hear anything at all for a long time.


thank you, that is very helpful!


----------



## Vchickenwhisperer (May 13, 2021)

hello everybody, on saturday we gave olive away to a good farm with 8 other hens and baby lambs and ducks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So was it just Olive that went to a new home and the new home has 8 hens and lambs? 

If you can't have a rooster being able to rehome it easily is great.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

If I had to guess his breed I would say it's a black star rooster.. I can post a picture of one if u like.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Even though you sold him I would say he's a black star rooster.


----------

